# Märzmagazin online



## Anglerboard-Team (1. März 2007)

Das aktuelle Magazin wurde freigeschaltet.
*Klick hier>>>*
Wir wünschen Euch wieder viel Spass beim Lesen.


----------



## fliegenfischer99 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Märzmagazin online*

Kann mir jemand erklären warum ich nicht auf das Magazin zugreifen kann ?

Es erscheint nur die Seite " Anglerpraxis Online " das wars !

Sind irgendwelche Einstellungen erforderlöich ?


----------



## Franz_16 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Märzmagazin online*

Welchen Browser verwendest du?


----------



## fliegenfischer99 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Märzmagazin online*

Internet Exporer 7 sowie T - Online Browser 

bei beiden kein Zugriff möglich


----------



## Franz_16 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Märzmagazin online*

hmmm... das ist seltsam.
Bei mir läuft die Seite im IE7 auch mit der höchsten Sicherheitseinstellung. 

Was siehst du denn auf der Seite?


----------



## fliegenfischer99 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Märzmagazin online*

​
DAS sehe ich


----------



## fliegenfischer99 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Märzmagazin online*

Das heißt ich sehe nur die Headline


----------



## Franz_16 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Märzmagazin online*

hmm.. hab jetzt nochmal ein wenig rumgeschaut... bei mir funktionierts mit IE7 und mit Firefox... ist immer schwierig da was zu sagen, wenn das Problem bei einem selber nicht auftritt. 

Im Moment kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.
Ein Screenshot wäre mal nicht schlecht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Märzmagazin online*

Hab auch nochmal bei mir geguckt, läuf sowohl mit IE wie mit Firefox bei mir.


----------



## fliegenfischer99 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Märzmagazin online*

Dank an alle die versucht haben mir zu helfen !
Lösung wurde nach 3 Std. gefunden.
Infolge der installierten Firewall musste die Seite gesondert 
zugelassen werden.


Gruß 
Fliegenfischer99


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Märzmagazin online*

) Klärt sich doch alles


----------

